# وليد اللحظة



## ronosh

السلام عليكم.
ما معنى "وليد اللحظة" وكيف أستخدمها في جملة مفيدة؟


----------



## cherine

وليد اللحظة أي تلقائي لم يسبقه تخطيط أو تفكير،


----------



## elroy

ronosh said:


> وكيف أستخدمها في جملة مفيدة؟


 مثلاً: كانت تلك الفكرة وليدة لحظتها، فقد نشأت تلقائيًا في مجرى الحديث


----------

